# Verkaufe Gaming-PC



## Chris-22 (10. Juni 2015)

Der Acer Aspire M5811 wurde von mir täglich genutzt und läuft einwandfrei. Ich verkaufe die original Tastatur und das gesamte original Zubehör mit, alles in unbenutztem Zustand. 

Technische Daten:- CPU / Prozessor:           Intel Core i7 1. Generation mit einer Taktfrequenz von 2,80 GHz
- RAM / Arbeitsspeicher : 8GB Arbeitsspeicher von Kingston
- GPU / Grafikkarte:          AMD Radeon HD5850 mit 1GB V-RAM
- Kühlersysteme: 1x Prozessorlüfter von Cooler Master, 1x Grafikkartenlüfter, 1x Netzteillüfter

Der Computer befindet sich in einem technisch einwandfreien Zustand. Aus Datenschutzgründen wurde die Festplatte entfernt, jedoch ist der SATA Anschluss und das Festplattengehäuse bereits für das einfache und schnelle installieren einer neuen Festplatte vorbereitet worden. Als Besonderheit verfügt das Gehäuse über einen Schacht für das schnelle Anschließen externer Festplatten. Der integrierte Kartenleser unterstützt alle gängigen Speicherkarten und der DVD Brenner arbeitet schnell und leise. Insgesamt eignet sich das System sowohl zum Spielen grafisch anspruchsvoller Spiele, sowie komplexer Arbeiten.
Bevorzugter Verkauf an Selbstabholer. Auf Wunsch verschicke ich den Computer auch, allerdings komme ich nicht für eventuelle Transportschäden auf.
Rückfragen werden gerne beantwortet!

300€ VB.!!

Privatkauf, daher keine Garantie oder Rücknahme.
Bei Rückfragen auch gerne eine Email an monopoly11@gmx.de senden.


----------

